# Let's talk about tables



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Bubinga
> 
> The Slab Of Bubinga


Ah yes I remember now. I've been busy


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

hdavis said:


> pic


I like those chairs. But I don't have the time or CNC for that.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Probably wasn't antique. Plus, it must have been wet to have powder post beetles...


definitely was not an antique, wood looked like utility grade pine from HD terrible stuff


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I like those chairs. But I don't have the time or CNC for that.


Eastlake was a more affordable style intended for mass production. Much of the decoration is pressed in, but you could get into some fancy things like those chairs have.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

rrk said:


> definitely was not an antique, wood looked like utility grade pine from HD terrible stuff


I finally started my wife's dining room table (currently working on the bench, first phase of this project) after three years of waiting. What got me started is her getting impatient (imagine that!) and showing me pictures of a table for sale that was built out of 2x6s for 150 bucks. I will say the guy did a good job and had it stained up nicely. But with this bench almost done I was able to tell her it was worth 1500 by itself. Her showing me that other table reminded me of when she used to ask me to make something out of pallets. I would say"I know you've seen what I can do. I hate pallets".


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I built our front bathroom pedestal sink base with a kd 2x4 top and old 4x4 shop legs. Everyone that sees it loves it.

I will be rebuilding the top using the Kreg HD jig eventually. This one I just screwed the "picture frame" to the outside because my folks were coming to visit and all we had was a toilet in the room. It's been 2 years, but I'll get to it. Probably poly it too then. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I do a lot work in older houses. You don't really want to do fine finish work in them. It looks out of place.

That being said, there is a fine line between matching the rustic and characteristic existing work and just doing crap work.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I do a lot work in older houses. You don't really want to do fine finish work in them. It looks out of place.
> 
> That being said, there is a fine line between matching the rustic and characteristic existing work and just doing crap work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You just have to match finish quality as best you can. If I have to go one way or the other, I'll go up a step in quality, not down.

Furniture isn't so permanent, so anything goes...


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I saw the show that you are talking about. I actually enjoy the show, but that able was trash. If they get $3500 for the chit someone is out of there mind. With the legs on that thing it will be flat on the ground in a few uses with anything on top of it.

If you start building furniture to sell just use the word "reclaimed" they will line up for it. People don't know the difference between old wood and rough sawn lumber. As long as it has the saw marks in it it's gold to the public looking for "rustic" furniture.

Just get on youtube and check out all the stuff people are building with 2x4 or 2x6's and look at the comments. sand off the stamp on a chitty 2x, stain it and the general public thinks it's a fine piece of furniture.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> I saw the show that you are talking about. I actually enjoy the show, but that able was trash. If they get $3500 for the chit someone is out of there mind. With the legs on that thing it will be flat on the ground in a few uses with anything on top of it.
> 
> If you start building furniture to sell just use the word "reclaimed" they will line up for it. People don't know the difference between old wood and rough sawn lumber. As long as it has the saw marks in it it's gold to the public looking for "rustic" furniture.
> 
> Just get on youtube and check out all the stuff people are building with 2x4 or 2x6's and look at the comments. sand off the stamp on a chitty 2x, stain it and the general public thinks it's a fine piece of furniture.


If the public had any idea what goes into as good table..... 
I heard A great quote from a fellow table maker.... "you could fu$% on my table for thirty years and leave it to your kids and they could do the same." 
And that table was pure junk. Looked good to someone, but it will not last for generations without regular repairs and maintenance as they stated.

And that is my favorite show.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I just noticed the June/July issue of Fine Woodworking had a cover featuring a live edge top trestle table:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/issue/2017/05/262-julaug-2017

Trestle table bases can be done any where from primitive to Danish or newer styles.


----------

